# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  شکایت از سازمان سنجش در صورت استنکاف از حکم دیوان عدالت اداری

## khaan

سلام. قبل از هرچیزی این نکته رو عرض کنم که این تاپیک از اون تاپیک های فله ای که این روزها زده میشه نیست. تعداد پست های این تاپیک کم خواهد بود و اسپم و پست بیخودی و نظر بی ارزش هم توش نخواهد بود (البته به یاری شما عزیزان)  یه تاپیک کاملا حیاتی هست میتونم بگم مهمترین تاپیکی که در کل تاریخ راجع به کنکور زده شده همین هست  :Yahoo (4):   لطفا مدیران عزیز توجه لازم جهت به انحراف کشیده نشدن تاپیک رو عنایت بفرمایند. یا اگه لازم دونستین تاپیک مهم بشه و قفلش کنین تا توش پست ارسال نشه. 

همینطور که در تاپیک قبلی دیدین، با انتشار حکم دیوان عدالت اداری در روزنامه رسمی جمهوری اسلامی ایران، این حکم التزام آور و رسمی شده. همچنین میدونین که احتمالش زیاده که سازمان سنجش از تمکین به رای دیوان عدالت اداری خودداری کنه و همون تاثیر قطعی رو انجام بده. از همین الان بگم که در این تاپیک قرار یست در مورد این که حکم دیوان عدالت اداری اجرا میشه یا نه بحث کنیم اگر در این مورد حدس و گمان و نظری دارین در تاپیک های دیگه بیان کنین. هدف اصلی این تاپیک یه موضوع خیلی مهم و حیاتی هست. 
فرض رو بر این میزاریم که که سازمان سنجش حکم دیوان رو نادیده گرفته ( که با توجه به رفتار فعلی مسئولینشون خیلی محتمل به نظر میرسه)  و از الان برای احیای حقمون و بر باد نرفتن زحمات خانم کریمی و قضات عادل دیوان عدالت اداری همفکری میکنیم. 
لطفا هرکسی هر راهکاری در مورد جلوگیری از پایمال شدن حق ما کنکوری ها به ذهنش میرسه در این تاپیک بیان کنه. من خودم با مشورت یکی از آشنایان که وکیل پایه یک دادگستری هست به این نتیجه رسیدیم که در صورت نادیده گرفته شدن حکم دیوان عدالت اداری، این وکیل عزیزمون یه دادخواست بنویسن و بنده متنش رو در اختیار بقیه قرار بدم تا همگی فرم دادخواست رو پرینت کنیم و این متن رو توش بنویسیم و امضا کرده و به دادگستری شهرمون تحویل بدیم ( فقط قراره دادخواست رو تحویل بدیم و هیچ نیازی به پیگیری و وقت گذاشتن و دنبال پرونده رفتن و ... نیست) هدف فقط تجمع تعداد زیادی شکایت از سازمان سنجش هست.  کاری هم که میکنیم عین قانون هست در شکایت هم هیچ حرفی از بی عدالتی و چه میدونم تقلب در امتحان نهایی و ... نخواهد بود و محتوای دادخواست یک سطر بیشتر نخواهد بود : 
*
خواهان : (اسم خودتون) (در صورتی که 18 ساله نشدین اسم یکی از والدینتون)
خوانده: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور وابسته به وزارت علوم دولت جمهوری اسلامی ایران

شرح دادخواست: 

دیوان عدالت اداری در تاریخ 15-دی-1394 رای شماره 1183 مبنی بر ابطال بند 2 مصوبه مورخ 1392/9/6 شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو را صادر نموده و علیرغم انتشار حکم در روزنامه رسمی کشور به تاریخ 13 بهمن 1394 و اتمام سیر قانونی آن، سازمان نامبرده از تمکین به آن خودداری نموده است.

خواسته: 

پیگیری لازم جهت تمکین سازمان مربوطه به حکم التزام آور قوه قضاییه.
*

البته من در زمانش یه نمونه فرم دادخواست قرار خواهم داد و همگی اون رو پرینت خواهیم کرد و این محتوا رو داخلش خواهیم نوشت. 
چون حکم و مستندات مربوطه در روزنامه رسمی کشور منتشر شده و آدرسش رو توی دادخواست نوشتیم نیازی به ضمیمه کردن کپی حکم و ... نیست. 

یه بار دیگه یادآوری میکنم که قرار نیست وقتمون رو تلف کنیم و دنبال شکایت و پرونده سازی و ... بریم. فقط قراره سوار تاکسی بشین و بگین که منو ببر دادگستری. اونم شما رو جلوی در دادگستری پیاده خواهد کرد و وقتی رسیدین اونجا موبایلتون رو تحویل خواهید داد ( لطفا چاقو و اسلحه هم همراه نداشته باشین) بعد وارد سالن که شدین میپرسین که دایره ارجاع کجاست؟ بهتون نشون میدن ( معمولا مثل همین فیلماست که میگن انتهای راهرو دست چپ)  شما میرین اونجا و میگین که برای تحویل دادخواست اومدین. اونم ازتون میگیره و اسم و شمارتون رو یادداشت میکنه و میگه به سلامت. 
دیدین؟ همش نمی ساعت هم نشد. 
البته شکایت کیفری انقدرا هم ساده نیست و پیگیری زیاد میخواد ولی ما نیازی بهش نداریم همین که تعداد افراد زیادی این کار رو بکنن و سازمان سنجش مطلع بشه برای ما کافی هست.

----------


## saj8jad

یا شیخا  :Yahoo (45):  فقط سریع تر این برگه رو قرار بده تا دیر نشده با بچه ها اقدام کنیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khaan

هنوز که حق نداریم اقدام کنیم باید 13 روز از انتشار این حکم در روزنامه رسمی سپری بشه بعد. الان فقط هماهنگی لازم رو انجام میدیم. ضمن اینکه خودتونم میتونین برین این نامه نگارها که جلوی دادگستری ها هستن بگین یه برگ دادخواست میخوام و اونا بهتون میدن. تو نت هم میتونین سرچ کنین و نمونه هاش رو پرینت کنین.

----------


## durna

> یا شیخا  فقط سریع تر این برگه رو قرار بده تا دیر نشده با بچه ها اقدام کنیم


منم هستم البته من شهرستانیم

----------


## Mr Sky

شیخ تو اسطوره منی........
.
.
.

----------


## Unknown Soldier

آقا نظر دوتا از این مجتهدارم بگیریم بزنیم روش عالی میشه .من دارم متنشو تنظیم میکنم بفرستم براشون
جا داره ی نامم بزنیم به رئیس دیوان و ازش تشکر کنیم و بخایم در صورت  عدم اجرا شدیدا برخورد کنن

----------


## جاناتان

من دو سه هفته اس نت ندارم لطفا یکی بگه چ خبره؟
تاثیر معدل پر؟!

----------


## Mr.Hosein

ایشالا که تاثیر برداشته میشه...
اگه خلافش عمل کردن حتما پیگیری میکنیم...

----------


## nacli

عاغا اولا اون تیکه اسلحه با خودتون نبرید خیلی خوب بود  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
دوما پایه ایم همگی

----------


## khaan

بچه ها خوشحالم که پایه هستین. فقط حواستون باشه کاری که ما میخوایم انجام بدیم فقط و فقط از مسیر قانون هست و در متن شکایتنامه هم فقط عدم اجرای حکم دیوان عدالت اداری رو مینویسیم. هیچ چیز دیگه (تقلب در امتحان نهایی و بی انصافی و ظلم و غیر استاندارد بودن نهایی و ....) مطلقا نباید در دادخواست نوشته بشه.   فقط یه کلام عدم اجرای حکم دیوان ! والسلام. 
در مورد نظر مراجع تقلید هم اگر مراجع عظام مخصوصا حضرت مکارم و نوری همدانی و ... رو ضمیمه کنیم تاثیر شکایت بیشتر میشه البته هرکی دلش نخواست میتونه این کارو نکنه فقط ارائه این یه سطر متن در دادخواست کافیه.

----------


## جاناتان

> من دو سه هفته اس نت ندارم لطفا یکی بگه چ خبره؟تاثیر معدل پر؟!


یکی منت بزاره و پاسخ بدهممنون

----------


## Dj.ALI

یه دعا میکنم بلند بگید آمین
خدایا تاثیر معدل در کنکور سراسری رو برای همیشه ریشه کن کن

پ.ن:دوستان بیخیال..همه ی نگاه ها و چشم ها به دیوان عدالت اداری و مجلس باشه...یعنی مجلس جرات داره بخواد بگه تاثیرو قطعی میکنیم و فلان...خداوکیلی  ما مردم ایران اگه یه اتحاد بینمون شکل بگیره دنیا رو نابود میکنیم حالا  اینو جرات دارن بخوان سنگ اندازی کنن تو این تاثیر معدل!!همه میریزیم تو  خیابون دست به اعتراض میزنیم!!!اگر مجلس بخواد حکمی بده که اثر معدل ذره ای  بخواد دانش اموزی از کشورم رو اذیت کنه خانه ی ملت رو رو سرشون خراب  میکنیمباید تاثیر معدل رو به صورت کامل بردارن طبق رای دیوان عدالت اداری و خیال همه رو برای همیشه راحت کنن...والسلام

----------


## mpaarshin

> یه دعا میکنم بلند بگید آمین
> خدایا تاثیر معدل در کنکور سراسری رو برای همیشه ریشه کن کن
> 
> پ.ن:دوستان بیخیال..همه ی نگاه ها و چشم ها به دیوان عدالت اداری و مجلس باشه...یعنی مجلس جرات داره بخواد بگه تاثیرو قطعی میکنیم و فلان...خداوکیلی  ما مردم ایران اگه یه اتحاد بینمون شکل بگیره دنیا رو نابود میکنیم حالا  اینو جرات دارن بخوان سنگ اندازی کنن تو این تاثیر معدل!!همه میریزیم تو  خیابون دست به اعتراض میزنیم!!!اگر مجلس بخواد حکمی بده که اثر معدل ذره ای  بخواد دانش اموزی از کشورم رو اذیت کنه خانه ی ملت رو رو سرشون خراب  میکنیمباید تاثیر معدل رو به صورت کامل بردارن طبق رای دیوان عدالت اداری و خیال همه رو برای همیشه راحت کنن...والسلام


احسنت

----------


## nacli

عاغا خان منظور از نظر مراجع چیه؟ یعنی از مراجع در مورد این حکم سوال کنیم؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## saj8jad

> من دو سه هفته اس نت ندارم لطفا یکی بگه چ خبره؟
> تاثیر معدل پر؟!


سلام داداش :Yahoo (45): 

بله بر اساس حکم و رأی دیوان عدالت اداری کل کشور ، تاثیر معدل قطعی و مثبت در کنکور لغو و باطل شد  :Yahoo (1): 

همیشه موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## saj8jad

این دو تا فرم فکر کنم بدرد بخور باشه  :Yahoo (1):  ، @khaan جریان این برگه ها چیه داداش؟ الان باید تو همین برگه ها اعتراض بنویسیم یا نه؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mpaarshin

اگه همینه پرش کنیم بدیم

----------


## saj8jad

> اگه همینه پرش کنیم بدیم


به احتمال 99 درصد فرم دادخواست همینه ، فقط صبر کن خان @khaan بیاد از اون هم بپرسیم اون وارد تره و اینکه خودش برای نمونه فیلد های این فرم و متن دادخواست رو بنویسه و عکسش رو بزار تو همین تاپیک که بقیه هم مثل همون نمونه فرم خان ، این فرم رو پر کنند و به دیوان عدالت ارسال کنیم و به مشکل بر نخوریم

----------


## alireza afarin

یعنی چی اقا شما میخواستی بخونی برا امتحانا ما که انقدر بی خوابی کشیدیم معدلمونو اوردیم بالا چه گناهی کردیم انشا ... که رد بشه این قانون مضخرفشون 
اگه میخواستن تاثیر ندن باید همون موقع میگفتن

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی چی اقا شما میخواستی بخونی برا امتحانا ما که انقدر بی خوابی کشیدیم معدلمونو اوردیم بالا چه گناهی کردیم انشا ... که رد بشه این قانون مضخرفشون 
> اگه میخواستن تاثیر ندن باید همون موقع میگفتن


همه اینایی که میگی شب و روز نخوابیدم و تلاش کردم درست ، من و امثال تو زیادیم که سختی کشیدیم و ... 

میشه بگی معدل کتبیت چنده دوست عزیز؟

حتی 0.25 نمره کمتر به ضررت هستش این رو میفهمی؟! 
من خودم معدل کتبیم نزدیک 18 هستش با اینکه از خیلی ها جلوتر هستم ولی میدونم تاثیر منفیش رو میذاره ، میگیری که چی میگم اکثر کسایی که رتبه زیر 1000 تو کنکور ریاضی میارن همگی معدلاشون زیر 19 یا 19.5 نیست! 

شما که درست رو خوندی خدا خیرت بده ، تو کنکور هم این رو اثبات کن البته اگه مردش هستی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Egotist

با اینکه گشادیم میشه اما دیگه باید انجام داد: دی

سجاد تنبلیم میشه بخونیم

ی توضیح بده

----------


## saj8jad

> با اینکه گشادیم میشه اما دیگه باید انجام داد: دی
> 
> سجاد تنبلیم میشه بخونیم
> 
> ی توضیح بده


خدا خیرت بده داش سجاد  :Yahoo (1):  یه تکونی به خودت بده باو  :Yahoo (4): 

هیچی داداش باید یه متن قلمبه سلمبه دهن پر کن تو این فرم های بی صاحاب به کمک دوستان بنویسیم و ببریم دیوان عدالت اداری شهرمون ، دیوان عدالت اداری واقع در چهارطبقه (خیابان مدرس مشهد) گرفتی کجا رو میگم که ، و کاراش رو انجام بدیم  :Yahoo (1): 

پاشو بیا تو تاپیک تاثیر معدل در کنکور : سازمان سنجش + دیوان عدالت + نمایندگان مجلس

----------


## Egotist

> خدا خیرت بده داش سجاد  یه تکونی به خودت بده باو 
> 
> هیچی داداش باید یه متن قلمبه سلمبه دهن پر کن تو این فرم های بی صاحاب به کمک دوستان بنویسیم و ببریم دیوان عدالت اداری شهرمون ، دیوان عدالت اداری واقع در چهارطبقه (خیابان مدرس مشهد) گرفتی کجا رو میگم که ، و کاراش رو انجام بدیم 
> 
> پاشو بیا تو تاپیک تاثیر معدل در کنکور : سازمان سنجش + دیوان عدالت + نمایندگان مجلس


چهار طبقه دوره

سختمه

نمیشه پست کرد؟

----------


## saj8jad

> چهار طبقه دوره
> 
> سختمه
> 
> نمیشه پست کرد؟


بابا از بلوار پیروزی تا چهارطبقه (سعدی) دوره؟!  :Yahoo (4):  

یه اتوبوس بشین برو دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 

خدا نکشت تو رو پسر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dj.ALI

دوستان انگار نگرفتید هنوز چی شده..با هم فکری هم باید یک نامه ای  رو تا وقت دارین نه ده روز دیگه!اماده کنین و وقتی متن نامه اوکی شد ببرین به یه وکیل خبره هم نشون بدید که یه وقت سوتی نداده باشید خودتون :Yahoo (4): بعدم نیازی  نیست هر که بره دادگستری و بخواد جدا شکایت کنه وقتی نامه اماده شد شما یه  امضا میکنین که منم موافقم و اسکن میکنین و بعد همه که امضا کردن الحاق  میکنین به نامه و دسته جمعی میفرستین...مثل همین فاجعه ی منا هست تقریبا که   نمیدونم چند هزار نفر اینترنتی نامه ی اعتراضی زدن و امضا کردن و فرستادن  برای مسوولش!!....در واقع یه جورایی مثل استشهاد محلی میمونه....

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

*ماده 18-* دادخواست باید حاوی نکات زیر باشد:الف- مشخصات شاکی1- نام و نام ‌خانوادگی، نام پدر، تاریخ تولد، کد ملی، شغل، تابعیت و اقامتگاه برای اشخاص حقیقی2- نام، شماره ثبت، اقامتگاه اصلی و شماره تلفن تماس برای اشخاص حقوقیب- مشخصات طرف شکایت
نام و نام‌ خانوادگی، سمت و نشانی دقیق محل کار مأمور دولت در صورت امکاننام کامل دستگاه‌های موضوع ماده (10) این قانون
پ- نام و نام‌ خانوادگی و اقامتگاه وکیل یا قائم‌مقام و یا نماینده قانونی شاکی، در صورت تقدیم دادخواست توسط آنانت- موضوع شکایت و خواستهث- شرح شکایتج- مدارک و دلایل مورد استنادچ- امضاء یا اثر انگشت شاکی یا وکیل یا قائم‌مقام و یا نماینده قانونی وی و یا امضاء و مهر شخص حقوقی ذیل دادخواستح- مدرک اثبات کننده سمت برای اشخاص حقوقی و نمایندگان قانونی*تبصره-* شاکی می‌تواند علاوه بر نشانی پستی، نشانی پست الکترونیکی یا شماره تلفن همراه یا نمابر خود را به منظور ابلاغ اوراق اعلام نماید که در این صورت امر ابلاغ به یکی از طرق مزبور کافی است.*ماده 19-* هزینه دادرسی در شعب بدوی دیوان، یکصد هزار (100000) ریال و در شعب تجدیدنظر دویست هزار (200000) ریال است.*تبصره-* مبلغ مذکور در این ماده به تناسب نرخ تورم اعلام شده به وسیله بانک مرکزی جمهوری اسلامی ایران هر سه سال یک بار به پیشنهاد رئیس دیوان و تأیید رئیس قوه قضايیه و تصویب هیأت وزیران قابل تعدیل می‌باشد.*ماده 20-* شاکی باید رونوشت یا تصویر خوانا و گواهی شده اسناد و مدارک مورد استناد خود را پیوست دادخواست نماید.*تبصره 1-* تصویر یا رونوشت مدارک باید به وسیله دبیرخانه و یا دفاتر شعب دیوان و یا دفاتر اداری مستقر در مراکز استانها و یا دفاتر دادگاههای عمومی، دفاتر اسناد رسمی، وکیل شاکی یا واحدهای دولتی و عمومی تصدیق شود. در صورتی که رونوشت یا تصویر سند، خارج از کشور تهیه شده باشد، مطابقت آن با اصل، باید در دفتر یکی از سفارتخانه‌ها یا کنسولگری‌ها و یا دفاتر نمایندگی‌های جمهوری اسلامی ایران، گواهی شود.*تبصره 2-* در مواردی که تصدیق اسناد و مدارک مربوط به واحدهای دولتی و عمومی از سوی شاکی ممکن نباشد و یا این که اساساً شاکی نتواند تصویری از آنها ارائه نماید، دیوان مکلف به پذیرش دادخواست است و باید تصویر مصدق اسناد را از دستگاه مربوطه مطالبه نماید. *ماده 21-* در صورتی که سند به زبان فارسی نباشد، علاوه بر تصویر یا رونوشت گواهی شده،‌ ترجمه گواهی شده آن نیز باید پیوست شود. صحت ‌ترجمه و مطابقت تصویر یا رونوشت با اصل، باید به وسیله مترجمان رسمی یا سفارتخانه‌ها یا کنسولگری‌ها و یا دفاتر نمایندگی‌های جمهوری اسلامی ایران در خارج از کشور، گواهی شود.*ماده 22-* هرگاه دادخواست توسط وکیل یا قائم‌مقام و یا نماینده قانونی شاکی تقدیم شده باشد، باید تصویر یا رونوشت گواهی شده سند مثبِت سمت دادخواست‌دهنده نیز ضمیمه گردد.*ماده 23-* دادخواست و ضمائم آن باید به تعداد طرف شکایت به اضافه یک نسخه تهیه شود. این اوراق و همچنین اوراق مربوط به رفع نقص و تکمیل دادخواست، باید به وسیله پست سفارشی یا پست الکترونیکی دیوان یا ثبت در پایگاه الکترونیکی، به دبیرخانه دیوان ارسال و یا به دبیرخانه دیوان یا دفاتر اداری آن مستقر در مراکز استانها تسلیم گردد. تاریخ ثبت دادخواست در دبیرخانه دیوان و یا پایگاه الکترونیکی و یا تسلیم آن به پست سفارشی و یا ارسال از طریق پست الکترونیکی یا دفاتر اداری دیوان، تاریخ تقدیم محسوب می‌شود.*ماده 24-* دبیرخانه دیوان یا دفاتر اداری آن مستقر در مراکز استانها مکلفند دادخواستهای واصل شده را به‌ترتیب وصول، ثبت نموده و رسیدی مشتمل بر شماره و تاریخ ثبت، نام شاکی و طرف شکایت، به شاکی، وکیل یا قائم‌مقام و یا نماینده قانونی وی تسلیم کنند.*ماده 25-* دبیرخانه دیوان مکلف است قبل از ارسال پرونده جهت ارجاع با مراجعه به سوابق امر، چنانچه موردی حاکی از طرح قبلی شکایت وجود داشته باشد، مشخصات آن را به برگه دادخواست ضمیمه نماید.

----------


## khaan

> این دو تا فرم فکر کنم بدرد بخور باشه  ، @khaan جریان این برگه ها چیه داداش؟ الان باید تو همین برگه ها اعتراض بنویسیم یا نه؟


نخیر دوست عزیز این فرم دادخواست به دیوان عدالت اداری هست همون فرمی هست که خانم فاطمه کریمی پر کرده و داده به دیوان عدالت اداری. ما باید فرم دادخواست به دادگاه نخستین رو پر کنیم تو نت سرچ کنی هست. فقط الان وقتش نشده هنوز باید صبر کرد فعلا.

----------


## khaan

ضمنا اصلا قرار نیست به دیوان عدالت اداری مراجعه کنین. مگه پست اول تاپیک رو نخوندین؟ 
ما قراره شکایت کیفری کنیم و درخواست مجازات مسئولین سازمان سنجش رو بکنیم به دلیل سرپیچی از حکم رسمی و الزام آور قوه قضاییه. نه اینکه از دیوان بخوایم با سازمان سنجش برخورد کنه. دیوان عدالت اداری اصلا چنین صلاحیتی نداره و این صلاحیت دادگاه های عمومی هست. 
ما فرم دادخواست به دادگاه نخستین رو پر خواهیم کرد و به دایره ارجاع در دادگستری شهرمون تحویل خواهیم داد نه به نمایندگی دیوان عدالت اداری. 
فعلا هم سازمان سنجش از مجلس درخواست تفسیر قانون رو کرده که از نظر قانونی میتونه تا نظر مجلس نیومده صبر کنه. تفسیر مجلس حتی ممکنه باعث ابطال رای دیوان عدالت اداری هم بشه. هدف ما از شکایت اینه که اگه دیوان عدالت اداری حکم رو باطل نکرد و سازمان سنجش همچنان با میل خودش سوابق رو تاثیر قطعی داد، برای جلوگیری از خودکامگی چندتا مدیر و ممانعت از بازی کردن با سرنوشتمون به مسئولین سازمان سنجش بفهمونیم که ما از حقمون کوتاه نمیام.
در مورد دادرسی و ارزش شکایت کردن و توجه به دادخواست کنکوری ها هم به هیچ وجه نگران نباشین. قوه قضاییه و خبرگزاری های غیردولتی از خداشونه که از این دولت تخلف کشف کنن و باهاش برخورد کنن. خودم به وقتش فرم ها رو قرار میدم.

----------


## saj8jad

> ضمنا اصلا قرار نیست به دیوان عدالت اداری مراجعه کنین. مگه پست اول تاپیک رو نخوندین؟ 
> ما قراره شکایت کیفری کنیم و درخواست مجازات مسئولی سازمان سنجش رو بکنیم نه اینکه از دیوان بخوایم با سازمان سنجش برخورد کنه. دیوان عدالت اداری اصلا چنین صلاحیتی نداره و این صلاحیت دادگاه های عمومی هست. 
> ما فرم دادخواست به دادگاه نخستین رو پر خواهیم کرد و به دایره ارجاع در دادگستری شهرمون تحویل خواهیم داد نه به نمایندگی دیوان عدالت اداری. 
> خودم به وقتش فرم ها رو قرار میدم.


باشه حق با شماست یا شیخا  :Yahoo (1):  ، فقط نمیشه زودتر این فرم رو قرار بدی؟ موضوع خیلی مهمه شیخ  :Yahoo (1):  باید تا قبل از رأی مجلس ما اقدامات لازم رو انجام بدیم و الا دیگه فایده ای نداره ها ، خواهشاً سریع فرم رو قرار بده فقط ، وقتش که رسید بگو میریم اون کاری که میگی انجام میدیم ، این فرم رو زود برسون به دست ما فقط یا شیخا 

دمت وری هات  :Y (694):

----------


## khaan

بفرمایید  این لینک دانلود فرم هست. فایل ورد هستش میتونین همه چیز رو تایپ کنین و پرینت بگیرین.
خوانده هم احتمالا ریس سازمان سنجش آقای خدایی باشه. 
ولی فعلا دست نگه دارین و به هیچ وجه هیچی ننویسین خودم به وقتش میگم چیکار باید بکنیم.

تازه علاوه بر اینها به دادستان کل کشور هم نامه خواهیم نوشت که علیه رییس سازمان سنجش کیفرخواست صادر بکنه. به سازمان بازرسی کشور هم میتونیم اینترنتی شکایت نامه بنویسیم. 


http://www.modares.ac.ir/file/SHR/le...hvc3Rpbi5kb2M=

----------


## saj8jad

*بالاخره رأی و حکم دیوان عدالت اداری کل کشور در روزنامه های رسمی کشور چاپ شد و برای سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور لازم الاجرا است*

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## saj8jad

*
**
حجت* *الاسلام** محمد جعفر منتظری رئیس دیوان عدالت اداری ؛

**کنکور سراسری 95 باید مطابق با رأی دیوان عدالت اداری برگزار شود، اگر سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور، وزارت علوم یا حتی مجلس شورای اسلامی به رأی صادره اعتراض دارد، اعتراض خود را تقدیم دیوان عدالت کند تا موضوع رسیدگی شود اما این حق را ندارند خود را مقابل رأی مقاوم نشان دهند.**

*دوستان یعنی اگر مجلس هم اعتراضی به این رأی داشته باشه باید اعتراض خودش رو تقدیم دیوان عدالت اداری کنه تا اعتراض مجلس بررسی بشه ، حتی مجلس شورای اسلامی هم این حق رو نداره که خودش رو مقابل این رأی دیوان عدالت اداری مقاوم نشان بده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maestro Arman

*عضو شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو گفت:‌ هم‌اکنون نمی‌توان  به طور قاطع اعلام کرد که سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور تأثیر ۲۵ درصدی دارد یا  خیر؛‌ مجلس به ابهام موجود در قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در این رابطه پاسخ  خواهد داد.* رضا صابری در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم  درخصوص رأی دیوان عدالت اداری به ابطال سهم 25 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در  کنکور اظهار داشت:‌ رای دیوان عدالت اداری درخصوص ابطال قانون سنجش و پذیرش  دانشجو نیست بلکه دیوان به یکی از مصوبات موجود در این قانون ایراد گرفته  است.
 وی افزود:سهم 25 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش دانشجو، سال 1392  مصوب شد. هم‌اکنون در سال 94 قرار داریم و باید برای کنکور سال آینده  تصمیم بگیریم در حقیقت شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو باید اعلام کند که آیا  سوابق تحصیلی سه سال دوره متوسطه را در اختیار دارد یا خیر.
 عضو  شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با اشاره به اینکه هم‌اکنون نمی‌توان تصمیم گرفت  و اعلام کرد که سهم 25 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش دانشجو ملغی است،  گفت:‌ وزارت آموزش و پرورش باید اعلام کند که آیا می‌تواند امتحانات نهایی  را به تمام دوره متوسطه تسری دهد یا خیر.
 صابری عنوان کرد:‌ شورای  سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای کنکور سال 1395 تصمیم گرفت که سوابق تحصیلی دوره  پیش دانشگاهی علاوه بر سوابق تحصیلی سال سوم متوسطه اعمال شود و به تدریج  سهم سوابق تحصیلی پایه‌های تحصیلی مختلف دوره متوسطه را مدنظر قرار  می‌دهیم.
 این نماینده مجلس با اشاره به اینکه مجلس ابهام موجود در  قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو را که در قالب استفساریه از سوی سازمان سنجش  مطرح شده است،‌پاسخ خواهد داد، گفت:‌ تأکید داریم که سهم سوابق تحصیلی در  کنکور به صورت قطعی اعمال شود نه به صورت مثبت چرا که قانون سنجش و پذیرش  دانشجو به تأثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی تاکید دارد و وزارت آموزش و پرورش نیز  در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو متعهد شد تا سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان  را در اختیار سازمان سنجش قرار دهد.
 به گزارش تسنیم،‌هیئت عمومی  دیوان عدالت اداری بند دوم مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر تاثیر  25 درصدی معدل سال سوم متوسطه در کنکور برای داوطلبانی که طی سال‌های 84 تا  92 دیپلم گرفته‌اند را مغایر قانون دانست و ابطال کرد.
*
پ.ن : تاثیر 25 درصد مثبت تقریبا قطعی به نظر می رسه ...*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> *عضو شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو گفت:‌ هم‌اکنون نمی‌توان  به طور قاطع اعلام کرد که سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور تأثیر ۲۵ درصدی دارد یا  خیر؛‌ مجلس به ابهام موجود در قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در این رابطه پاسخ  خواهد داد.*
> 
>  رضا صابری در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم  درخصوص رأی دیوان عدالت اداری به ابطال سهم 25 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در  کنکور اظهار داشت:‌ رای دیوان عدالت اداری درخصوص ابطال قانون سنجش و پذیرش  دانشجو نیست بلکه دیوان به یکی از مصوبات موجود در این قانون ایراد گرفته  است.
>  وی افزود:سهم 25 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش دانشجو، سال 1392  مصوب شد. هم‌اکنون در سال 94 قرار داریم و باید برای کنکور سال آینده  تصمیم بگیریم در حقیقت شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو باید اعلام کند که آیا  سوابق تحصیلی سه سال دوره متوسطه را در اختیار دارد یا خیر.
>  عضو  شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با اشاره به اینکه هم‌اکنون نمی‌توان تصمیم گرفت  و اعلام کرد که سهم 25 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش دانشجو ملغی است،  گفت:‌ وزارت آموزش و پرورش باید اعلام کند که آیا می‌تواند امتحانات نهایی  را به تمام دوره متوسطه تسری دهد یا خیر.
>  صابری عنوان کرد:‌ شورای  سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای کنکور سال 1395 تصمیم گرفت که سوابق تحصیلی دوره  پیش دانشگاهی علاوه بر سوابق تحصیلی سال سوم متوسطه اعمال شود و به تدریج  سهم سوابق تحصیلی پایه‌های تحصیلی مختلف دوره متوسطه را مدنظر قرار  می‌دهیم.
>  این نماینده مجلس با اشاره به اینکه مجلس ابهام موجود در  قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو را که در قالب استفساریه از سوی سازمان سنجش  مطرح شده است،‌پاسخ خواهد داد، گفت:‌ تأکید داریم که سهم سوابق تحصیلی در  کنکور به صورت قطعی اعمال شود نه به صورت مثبت چرا که قانون سنجش و پذیرش  دانشجو به تأثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی تاکید دارد و وزارت آموزش و پرورش نیز  در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو متعهد شد تا سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان  را در اختیار سازمان سنجش قرار دهد.
>  به گزارش تسنیم،‌هیئت عمومی  دیوان عدالت اداری بند دوم مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر تاثیر  25 درصدی معدل سال سوم متوسطه در کنکور برای داوطلبانی که طی سال‌های 84 تا  92 دیپلم گرفته‌اند را مغایر قانون دانست و ابطال کرد.
> *
> پ.ن : تاثیر 25 درصد مثبت تقریبا قطعی به نظر می رسه ...*


شماازاین متن چه نتیجه ای گرفتی دوست عزیز؟

----------


## MEEA499

> شماازاین متن چه نتیجه ای گرفتی دوست عزیز؟


درسته تاثیر + هم غیر قانونیه ولی چون حد واسطه احتمالا جریان همینه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## durna

ایووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووول قاضی دمت گرررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## khaan

کسی خبر نداره این آقای منتظری رئیس دیوان عدالت اداری توی خبرگانی چیزی کاندید شده؟ از هر حوزه ای کاندید شده باشه من یکی حاضرم برم یه تک رای بهش بدم.

----------


## durna

> کسی خبر نداره این آقای منتظری رئیس دیوان عدالت اداری توی خبرگانی چیزی کاندید شده؟ از هر حوزه ای کاندید شده باشه من یکی حاضرم برم یه تک رای بهش بدم.


دقیقاااااااااااااااااا

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

بچه هااین جوری که بوش میادتاثیرشده مثبت :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------

